# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Self-driving cargo van, Udelv Inc., Burlingame, California, USA

## Airicist

udelv.com

youtube.com/@udelv2732

facebook.com/udelv2018

twitter.com/udelv_av

linkedin.com/company/udelv

instagram.com/udelv_av

Co-founder, CEO and CPO - Daniel Laury

Co-founder and CTO - Akshat Patel

----------


## Airicist

Article "California Startup Plans Fully Autonomous Last-Mile Delivery Vehicle Demo"

by John O'Dell
January 11, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot delivery startup Udelv partners with Walmart and Baidu"
Self-driving delivery is a more attractive and less risky business model than ride-hailing

by Andrew J. Hawkins
January 8, 2019

----------


## Airicist2

"Autonomous Delivery Vehicle Company Udelv Secures United States Air Force Small Business Innovation Award"

November 30, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Udelv unveils autonomous cab-less Transporter 

Jan 4, 2022

Article "Udelv Transporter Cab-Less Autonomous Delivery EV Makes CES Debut"
Silicon Valley startup aims to deploy the first Transporters in 2023 and have 50,000 of them on public roads by 2028.

by Dan Mihalascu
January 4, 2021

----------

